# help! I need a dozer blade for a troybilt



## zioni55 (Mar 22, 2004)

Can anyone help me to locate a reasonably price (but good) dozer blade (oem-190-822) like the one recommended for the tractor I have. GTX- 2446. Please email me.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome zioni55:friends: jacks small engine has one but it isn't cheap at $360. I will look some more and see if i can find it cheaper somewhere else.
Jody

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/snow_throw.cfm


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Can you order one at lowes maybe?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok this place has it for $328.99.
Jody

http://search.cartserver.com/search/search.cgi?cartid=a-8491&category=Mtd04&keywords=OEM-190-833


----------



## zioni55 (Mar 22, 2004)

*thanks for your ideas*

Actually Lowes has discontinued the item, although MTD says that it is a stock item for lowes. 

The problem is I only need it for a one time job and cannot see shelling out $400.00 for something I will use once. I would really like if someone is moving and trying to get rid of a used one. I've seen 1 on ebay, although it was for a CUB Cadet, but the chasis are the exact same thing as my troybilt GTX 2448.

I did check out one of the links you guys sent me, and it was the lowest I've seen, but still too much. Any other ideas please feel free to let me know thanks again.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

If you only need it one time have you considered renting something for a day?


----------

